# indiana hunting



## indianacoyotehunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Does anybody coyote hunt in Indiana? and if so in what parts? can I get any info on population


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

Have not made it out yet this season but I hunt coyotes here in Indiana. Not sure where you're from but I hunt here and there all around Bartholomew county, some in Brown, and some by Atterbury. What exactly do you mean by population? There's plenty out there if that's what you mean


----------



## indianacoyotehunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok thanks yea this is my first year coyote hunting I've went out a couple of times but had no luck seeing anything..i hunt up north of that around the franklin county area and i wasn't sure if there were many or not..thanks


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yeah there's plenty out there just stay at it. In fact I walked up on a pair last night at about 50yds. couldn't get a shot before they winded me though, or they saw me. I was just walking the river, had no intention on seeing much at all, let alone a couple coyotes. They should be mating right now. I'm sure that was a male and female. I just started hunting coyotes last year so i don't have a lot of experience in calling them in during mating season but the rabbit distress works all the time. Since they are mating its a good time to try some howls too I believe. But like i said i don't really have enough experience in the field yet to say what works at this time of year real well. Most important thing is to stay downwind of where you're calling. Always know the wind before you go out and keep your downwind side open. Hope this helps


----------



## indianacoyotehunter (Jan 6, 2010)

ah thanks blowefosho that does help to know that at least they around these parts..ill keep at it and hope to get one this weekend! thanks for the help


----------



## Simcoe (Apr 3, 2009)

I have hunted Harrison county in southern Indiana. I had pretty good luck calling some in. We would have really good luck after a cow would die and my grandpa would haul her off to a sink-hole. We would always have alot of coyotes coming in a few days after he put it out. They are pretty easy to call early in the season, Not so much later in the season.


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

I am right at the indiana, Ohio and Michigan state lines, around 10 miles each direction. I hunt coyote/fox with hounds though. We ran one section in indiana that was around i would say close to 3000ac.(state ground). We ended up with 5 mature coyotes that day. Went back two weekends later and ran and shot 3 more and ran two other Yotes that we gave up on. So thats 11 coyotes in a 3000ac plot. All but two of the Yotes that we killed were males. Everyone was at least 2-3yrs.old. They are thick everywhere.


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

I am right at the indiana, Ohio and Michigan state lines, around 10 miles each direction. I hunt coyote/fox with hounds though. We ran one section in indiana that was around i would say close to 3000ac.(state ground). We ended up with 5 mature coyotes that day. Went back two weekends later and ran and shot 3 more and ran two other Yotes that we gave up on. So thats 11 coyotes in a 3000ac plot. All but two of the Yotes that we killed were males. Everyone was at least 2-3yrs.old. They are thick everywhere.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Feb 2, 2009)

LukeDuke, I'm in the Stroh area. Got 2 during deer season, male/female pair, chasing deer. Haven't seen any since, but I know there's more around. A crew ran dogs through the area a few weeks ago and got nothing, but the neighbor has heard them. I know you said you hunted state ground, but friendly word of caution... the land owner where I hunt has had problems with **** hunters,etc. cutting fence so their dogs can get through, make sure you have permission before hunting private property. He has told me to shoot any dogs chasing on his property, which is well posted. I've had the same problem with rabbit hunters on my own property, as I hunt rabbits there. I asked them to keep the dogs out and have had no problems since. It's just a matter of respect.

Best of luck to you. We need to keep them in check. Keep up the good work.


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow Bud its a smallllllll world because the stroh boys is the bunch that I hunt with! All those Yotes we shot was up by fremont. I do believe they did end up getting a couple just south of stroh, I was there for the one kill.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Figured so... (Fremont)...I'm sure I know some of the guys you hunt with. I use to turkey hunt up off Feather Valley Road, til someone realized the tiny section I hunted was state ground, and has beat me to the spot the past couple years. Use to deer hunt the big ravine over by Cedar Swamp many years ago. Got to be a mad house, dangerous even. As a kid I never had a problem finding good hunting grounds. Hard to find anything worth hunting nowadays that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## LukeDuke (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah Cedar Swamp is the place where we got all those coyotes. That was the first time that I have been in there and that place is UGLY! Holy cow its thick. Good thing I wore the waders that day or else I woulda been soaked. I've deer hunted state ground in Mongo also and when they open up the deer refuge for bow hunting thats the place to be at. I'm sure you know who I hunt with, theres a pile of guys. sometimes too many.. hahah


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

i spend a fair amount of time in indiana also as of rite now quite a bit around ft wayne and south bend but also fremont on a weekly basis for work I pick up buns there at the factory by the highschool and I have noticed a few coyotes along the highways and quite a few down by muncie


----------



## Howlin Fool (Jan 31, 2010)

Went out early this morning. Crunchy snow always a killer. Lots of fresh tracks but no yotes showed. Hunt from Franklin to Columbus. Wish I could go at night and take advantage of the full moon but too much work. Hope all of you are whackin em for me! " Those who would trade their freedom for security, deserve neither"


----------



## Howlin Fool (Jan 31, 2010)

Can't wait for the snow! Always seem to get them motivated. Gonna try same area as last time except at night. Anybody out there hunting the Johnson County area especially around Atterbury? Two weeks ago we had em all around us but couldn't close the deal. 
Tried sqeeks, stress, nipping at food and entire line of tunes and they weren't buyin it. Guess I should just shut up and still hunt. Wouldn't hit on Foxpro either. What do you do when this happens? Any tips would be appreciated. Also where are you trading pelts? That's a funny question after saying I'm not having much success. Gotta just keep trying! Good luck to all!


----------



## JDD (Feb 7, 2010)

anyone hunt around warren or fountain county.


----------

